# Ladies and gentlemen......



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

It is with great pleasure i present to you with a stunning piece of motoring history that i have been blessed to work on.

1970 ASTON MARTIN DB6 MK2

Why is this car different from any other? well its the only one in the world that got made from factory in black with black leather and has not been restored in any way, form or shape and for a 38 year old car with 90k miles on her this is not a car that just sits in the garage gathering dust, far from it the owner his wife and daughter really enjoying going out in the car as much as possible when there not head high in there owns businesses.

A snip from Aston Martin:

Incorporating a stiffer non-superleggra construction chassis, with more aluminium and less steel in the roomier hand crafted body for a weight penalty of a mere 17 lbs (7.7 Kg) above the DB5. A longer wheelbase with a modified roof-line resulted in genuinely usable rear seats, and the distinctive Kamm tail solved the aerodynamic rear body lift experienced on earlier models.

The DB6 Mk2 was introduced in 1969, originally with the intention of naming it the DB7. The DB7 idea was eventually dropped and DB6 production in Mk2 form continued until 1970, overlapping the DBS, with a total of 240 Mk2's manufactured at Newport Pagnell. Distinguishing new features for the Mk2 included modified, more comfortable front seats, wider wire wheels and flared wheel arches.
This is one of only 71 in total Vantage DB6 Mk2's produced. A rare car indeed!
However this is the only one with the black body and leather to match.

So there you have it a very special day for me indeed.

As you can imagine the car itself was very clean on arrival just showing the swirls and holograms that needed correcting and a scratch on the drivers door:


















































I proceeded to rinse the car down and give it its first wash using the 2 bucket method, my shampoo and a Z sponge.
Once washed i then went around the whole car with Megs mild clay and LT as a lube with a very small amount of contamination showing, i then proceeded to re-wash the vehicle lastly drying with 2 Sonus Der-Wunder drying towels:


















With the car dry i then went around it measuring the paint and am pleased to say that nothing out of the ordinary jumped out and was showing true figures all the way through, some general condition shots:


























Once i had checked the condition and noted any danger areas so to speak i taped up all the areas that needed it and proceeded to test a few combinations:


















With this car being alloy the heat build up from the rotary with a cutting pad and Menz IP was well out the window as there is always a chance of warping the panels and that is not something i am prepared to risk so the correction was done via the Flex rotary with a 3M polishing pad and Menz FF some areas including the narrow areas were done via the PC and a combination of polishing pads and 4" pads.
The car took 2 hits to get around 95% correction rate in place this pic is with 1 hit via rotary:










A few during shots:










































With the correction work done:










i went onto the headlights which i stripped down to clean the main lights and the inner covers as these were showing water marks:


































Onto the bright work (chrome trim,exhaust and wheels) and these was done with Autosol however the owner said not to worry about the wheels (Thank God) as they have a new set waiting to go on:


















All the time i was detailing this car i kept thinking what LSP would really compliment it well given the car/history and in the end i cracked open my newly purchased wax with topped HD Clense very nicely:


















As many of you know i have done alot of Aston Martins but none have done to me what this car has and i am with great pleasure leaving you with the final pics:


















































































































































I am delighted with the finish on the car and the owner and his wife were left speechless and that alone is worth more than gold :thumb:
It was a great day working on a great car and i hope you all enjoyed the read as much as i enjoyed the Detail.

Ill leave you with a few random shots:


































































Thankyou

Robbie


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning car and stunning work there!

Those reflection shots are fantastic.

What sort of paint reading were you getting?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Robbie thats a great car ....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Stunning car and stunning work there!
> 
> Those reflection shots are fantastic.
> 
> What sort of paint reading were you getting?


The readings were between 180-270 throughout :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Wow! Lovely bit of history there, Robbie! Cracking job too, well done! :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Absolutely cracking mate, car is very nice too.










thats the best shot of the day (for me anyway):thumb:

Should get somone to PS that alarm out and it will look even better!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Top work there Mr Valet Magic. That car is indeed something a bit special.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome work, very nicely done :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

One word: *Stunning*!!!

Fantastic work :thumb: - love it.


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

stunning mate

really really stunning


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

stunning car mate... absolutely stunning work.


----------



## RnRollie (Apr 16, 2008)

:argie:
wow, they dont make them like that anymore, do they

magic on wheels



:thumb: nice job :thumb:

a pity there are some things which prolly cant be easily corrected, but then again, its because it gets used, and isn't just put "on display".

what a nice car, and a nice job to it also :thumb:


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

Cracking job on a very special piece of car history.... Now I need to change my underwear.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Stunning car and a great job. Were you nervous?


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

One Word 

LOVELY !!!!!!!!:thumb::thumb:

Amazing job mate on one very very sexy car !


Andy


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

awesome mate , there's a unit that restores classic Astons not far from me up in consett, sometimes see them being road tested, definateley turns your head


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Made my day!

Excellent work.

Also, shows how good the workmanship was put into the car when it was built, especially hats off to the person who painted it back then nearly 40 yrs ago.


----------



## AncientOfMu (Jun 26, 2007)

That is gorgeous  :argie::argie:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

whoever balanced those wheels need shooting !

lovely finish though mate well done. 

Dave


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW.... lovely job Rob and like the reflection shot with the logo :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

stunning work on a stunning car rob :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Real nice piece of history there and great work on the correcting! Black is such a great colour for those deep reflections! :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work! Car doesn't do much for me which is strange as i am normally a fan of old astons.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

stunning work robbie, lovely looking aston


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, That a lovely car....and it now looking great, 

Great job you done there


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

that looks amazing well done mate
:doublesho

is that a db7 in the garage as well?


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Had to look twice, thought they had added a tv!!!!

fantastic work mate!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

:drool:

Excellent work there Robbie:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Amazing work, what a beauitful car


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

that is truly beautiful


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Simply exquisite. :thumb: Well done. 

A lucky break not having to polish up those wheels - you'd still be polishing those spokes!!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome job, even more awesome car :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Forgot to add i was given this lovely gift from the owner:


















Robbie


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Robbie, superb mate thanks for sharing! And nice wax


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Another cracking write up robbie on a stunning classic car:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jaffa said:


> that looks amazing well done mate
> :doublesho
> 
> is that a db7 in the garage as well?


Thanks and yes its a DB7 Volante he uses now and again.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful Robbie. That makes the job worth while :thumb:

Cracking client too, you couldn't ask for more.

If you could update the thread when the new wheels go on that would be great.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Robbie, you got of lightly with those wheels took me ages on the DB4.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Very nice Robbie, you got of lightly with those wheels took me ages on the DB4.


Tell me about it i was having nightmares the night before but as i said he has some brand new ones going on it so yes i was very lucky :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is an absolute beauty Robbie:thumb:

Excellent finish you've achieved and some great photos as well to compliment.

Spot on


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

absolutely stunning I am soooooooo jealous you worked on this, you did it proud 

also you gotta have respect for a British car from the 70's that has 180mph on the clocks !!! :thumb:

Baz


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Why are the inside of your van doors green?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Why are the inside of your van doors green?


Because i could not afford blue :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great write-up and a superb job and fantastic car.


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Very very nice!


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my dear lord, I think I'm in heaven. That is a cracking car; I've always wanted one.
All I can say is that your work has made it what it should be. You are a detailing God sir.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Absolutely cracking work on a lovely car.

I like the reflection of you flexing the guns showing the T-Shirt Logo :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Stunning car and a great job. Were you nervous?


When you work on these types of cars you are always on edge as one bad move and your name is mud. :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> When you work on these types of cars you are always on edge as one bad move and your name is mud. :thumb:


I reckon you'll get a lot of work off the back of that job, they were obviously delighted with your work based on the card they gave you and if they are business people will prob have lots of contacts to whom they will sing your praises!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> When you work on these types of cars you are always on edge as one bad move and your name is mud. :thumb:


Very true I bet! 
Fabulous work anyway from the OP. Great depth to the reflections.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

MIKELSKAS said:


> Very true I bet!
> Fabulous work anyway from the OP. Great depth to the reflections.


Valet Magic is the OP! LOL


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I reckon you'll get a lot of work off the back of that job, they were obviously delighted with your work based on the card they gave you and if they are business people will prob have lots of contacts to whom they will sing your praises!


It would be nice mate and hopefully they may have some classics also. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

My new home page thanks to Buzzsaw :thumb:










Thanks Mark

Robbie


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

An absolutely stunning car, give me this over any modern car every day of the week :thumb:

Great work on it too, and loving the new home page - hope you get a few more classics on the back of this as it is a privilege to see these cars getting the treatment


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome car, great finish, well done


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Because i could not afford blue :thumb:


Say what? Am i missing something here?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Say what? Am i missing something here?


I spent 2 hours writting up this detail and all you noticed was that my door inners are green :lol:

Robbie


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> I spent 2 hours writting up this detail and all you noticed was that my door inners are green :lol:
> 
> Robbie


:lol:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning - Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I spent 2 hours writting up this detail and all you noticed was that my door inners are green :lol:
> 
> Robbie


Lol it just caught my eye thats all. I thought maybe its a green van thats been van wrapped/outside resprayed?

The detailing looks amazing though i must admit. Is that the model used in the James Bond films?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Lol it just caught my eye thats all. I thought maybe its a green van thats been van wrapped/outside resprayed?
> 
> The detailing looks amazing though i must admit. Is that the model used in the James Bond films?


:lol: No worries mate it was originally peppermint green and i am not too sure if JB had a DB5 or DB6.

Robbie


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> :lol: No worries mate it was originally peppermint green and i am not too sure if JB had a DB5 or DB6.
> 
> Robbie


Ah nice one so is it wrapped or sprayed? if its wrapped its a cracking job. Was it fps parts van or somet like that?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Ah nice one so is it wrapped or sprayed? if its wrapped its a cracking job. Was it fps parts van or somet like that?


Sprayed mate it was owned by a electrical company but that green is a factory colour. :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Absoluting stunning. Lovely job and a lovely car.

And the owner has a DB7 as well. Arguably 2 of the best looking cars ever made.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats simply stunning Robbie!!! :thumb:


----------



## eye_for_detail (Apr 20, 2008)

wow amazing! great reflections and a great car fella :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers for all the great comments guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jamest said:


> Absoluting stunning. Lovely job and a lovely car.
> 
> And the owner has a DB7 as well. Arguably 2 of the best looking cars ever made.


Must say the DB7 is a minter also and is well driven :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

magic!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ali said:


> magic!


:lol::thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't believe I haven't commented on this one before now Robbie! 

What a stunning bit of work on a dream car for me. :doublesho
Those reflections are simply stunning. Looks like the owner is chuffed to bits too :thumb:

It doesn't get much better for me :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks mate and feel free to copy a pic for yourself or pm me your e-mail address and ill send 1 over.

Robbie


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

absolutely glorious mate, the car and your work

it would be nice to see it with the new wheels


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Not into these kind of cars or anything but i must admit thats a brilliant shine you got there! lovely results


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

v6gsial said:


> absolutely glorious mate, the car and your work
> 
> it would be nice to see it with the new wheels


Should be next week and ill post up pics :thumb:


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow thats a great finish and amazing reflections for paintwork that old!! You did an amazing job.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

simply stunning job mate your a true pro,thats some serious amount of paint on that car,not like todays motors,my wife has more on her finger nails lol


----------



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! That must have been so satisfying! Great Work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

jimbo27 said:


> Absolutely amazing! That must have been so satisfying! Great Work


From a personal view its in my top 3 cars i have worked on :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

you lucky lucky bugger getting to work on such a car! just stunning


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil H said:


> you lucky lucky bugger getting to work on such a car! just stunning


I must say that i was thrilled to work on it :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Outstanding work, mate. :thumb: I especially like the gloss finish. Have you tried Brilliant Polishes for metal and chrome? 

I like the manual choke though, and the old school instruments.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

NeoPanther said:


> Outstanding work, mate. :thumb: I especially like the gloss finish. Have you tried Brilliant Polishes for metal and chrome?
> 
> I like the manual choke though, and the old school instruments.


No mate not tried that is it good?


----------



## MarriedBlonde (Oct 29, 2005)

OMG that looks amazing!

Great work 

J.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its a beautiful car.

Lovely work on it there, gave it the care and attention it needed and deserved in a detail, very nice indeed.


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

awesome work as always robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys i am really greatful for all the nice comments as is the owner. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Lovely car in stunning colour 

Great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Quality work on a stunning car Robbie! :thumb:

Not sure the owner would be too happy about this Asbo Kid leaning on his car though....


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Lovely car :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Quality work on a stunning car Robbie! :thumb:
> 
> Not sure the owner would be too happy about this Asbo Kid leaning on his car though....


:lol: Its ASBO adult to you Alex :thumb:


----------



## aidb (Aug 19, 2007)

I think Robbie was going for that classic James Bond with Aston Martin shot. 










Wonderful work on a wonderful car. :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

aidb said:


> I think Robbie was going for that classic James Bond with Aston Martin shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

aidb said:


> I think Robbie was going for that classic James Bond with Aston Martin shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is wicked mate :lol: :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

absolutely stunning, them relfections are pin sharp :thumb:


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!! great job! 

Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

My god man that is impressive :argie:


----------



## thermoacc (Jun 24, 2008)

It`s all been said before, but what a stunning job!!!!
Thanks for the pics. Inspirational:thumb:
Would so love to drive that the way it looks....:argie:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

good job fella - only thing that lets it down is that it looks like you did not clean & polish the wheels, a nightmare to do but it would have really finished the job. i did a DB5 cab about 8 weeks ago 4 hours on the wheels alone!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Monaco Detailer said:


> good job fella - only thing that lets it down is that it looks like you did not clean & polish the wheels, a nightmare to do but it would have really finished the job. i did a DB5 cab about 8 weeks ago 4 hours on the wheels alone!


As stated in the write up the owner has new wheels going on so he said not to bother doing these ones :thumb:

Cheers

Robbie


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Monaco Detailer said:


> good job fella - only thing that lets it down is that it looks like you did not clean & polish the wheels, a nightmare to do but it would have really finished the job. i did a DB5 cab about 8 weeks ago 4 hours on the wheels alone!


Spent 2 hrs + on these DB4 wheels, toothbrush and polishing soap.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69291

There you Robbie got you to 100.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Spent 2 hrs + on these DB4 wheels, toothbrush and polishing soap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Superb...

Lovely work.:thumb: 

You must be proud of that..

Russ


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Anmarube said:


> Superb...
> 
> Lovely work.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Your not wrong mate cheers :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The new wheels have now been fitted and i will update with pics soon.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

As you all loved this car so much i have detailed another one recently so will do the write up very soon.

Robbie


----------



## nickosg7 (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome car and awesome job


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Such a good looking car. 






Can't say the same for the operator! :lol:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

top job stunning car


----------



## Senninha (Apr 26, 2008)

A truly unique Aston that now looks shines proudly thanx to your hard work and skill!

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Senninha said:


> A truly unique Aston that now looks shines proudly thanx to your hard work and skill!
> 
> :thumb:


It took a while but it was worth it in the end :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Took me about 40-50seconds to work out that it was a reflection on some of those shots.... 

I thought.... "Why did he take a shot of the driveway?..........
.............
..... Oh!" 

Great work again!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Took me about 40-50seconds to work out that it was a reflection on some of those shots....
> 
> I thought.... "Why did he take a shot of the driveway?..........
> .............
> ...


:lol: I get that all the time with that shot :thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Amazing correction mate....Lovely car too....


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

Reflection shots are mental... Amazing turn around... Amazing car :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

I bow before that car.simply amazing. great reflexions 
Nice job


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Simply stunning!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

kiza132 said:


> Reflection shots are mental... Amazing turn around... Amazing car :thumb:


Thanks for the kind comments guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Great work, classic car


----------



## kiza132 (Oct 3, 2008)

stunning car... great finish.. classic


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

That is one of the most stunning MK2 DB6's I've seen in a long time :argie: and the correction is fantastic top job :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning detail

Awesome motor - true iconic classic!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

fantastic work on a genuine piece of history, well done you lucky lad.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Impressive..... that care got his best reflections ever.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

hmmmm blue or black.....I want them both


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Two Aston classics in a day, I better make sure my lottery card goes in this week, big thanks for who ever revived this one as well. 

If only I was elequent enough to express my thoughs

Beautiful, class & elegance all rolled into one. Truly :doublesho stunning, and again, Not bad at all Robbie, :thumb: 

Take my hat off to you mate. All jesting aside, great work:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning! very nice example of a classic British car!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stunning mate i bet you enjoyed working on it. :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

wow didnt know you did this.. what an amazingly individual car

you have done it proud with all the effort put in, truly superb:thumb:

one of the very best i have seen on here:argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WOW

Thread from the dead, but Thank you.

Robbie


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

lovely car from an era which will never be replcated
lucky guy!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Offyourmarks said:


> lovely car from an era which will never be replicated
> lucky guy!


Very true Matt :thumb:
And I do consider myself lucky to have worked on such a wonderful car :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the best jobs that I have ever seen. Well done!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

A truly beautiful car. Would hate to have to do those wheels too often...

Chris.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump...... so the new guys can see this stunning machine.

Robbie


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

What an absolute privilege it must have been to work on such a classic and to have made such a fantastic job.

Having looked through your photographic diary of the detail I think I now need to go and post something in the Gentleman's Club


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yowfailed said:


> What an absolute privilege it must have been to work on such a classic and to have made such a fantastic job.
> 
> Having looked through your photographic diary of the detail I think I now need to go and post something in the Gentleman's Club


:lol:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

That is simply beautiful and a dream car!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheeky git bumping your own threads lol. 

Certainly worth it though, stunning motor


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Cheeky git bumping your own threads lol.
> 
> Certainly worth it though, stunning motor


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

In the words of the "Arches"... IM LOVIN IT!!!

Brilliant car, great work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

Superb vehicle. Great work.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work on a really wonderful old car, love classic car details :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

so so pretty :argie:

lovely work on great British classic :thumb:

stunning reflections


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love it a real mans car good work looks great


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stunning car! looks amazing.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers guys.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I hadn't seen this from first time around. Beautiful legendary car and top work.


----------

